# Do The Clocks Go Forward This Weekend???



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Do they?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134597.0


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

unless anyone has heard any different, yep last weekend in march...


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you, you two  

An hour less in bed WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!    

I hate daylight


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

MrsRedcap said:


> I hate daylight


do we have a vampire in our midst?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh no I'd rather have a longer day i HATE the dark, don't like the 1 less hr in bed thou


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

EBW1969 said:


> MrsRedcap said:
> 
> 
> > I hate daylight
> ...


Hmm...no but I'm sure I was a Gremlin in a previous life..Bright light!!! Bright light!!!!! and I do get terrible munchies after midnight 

Think I might move to Iceland


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking forward to longer days...can;t wait.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

MrsRedcap said:


> Hmm...no but I'm sure I was a Gremlin in a previous life..


Well you've convinced me as you certainly have got the ears for it....


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tony...You cheeky git.     Good job they're finely tuned c*ap detectors    

Good job I ain't coming to Stratford...they'd be dragging the river behind the hotel looking for your body


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I really like the light evenings    

I bet we still forget to change the clocks


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

I'd better not forget to change the clocks, I start work at 7am Sunday morning ! lol !   Don't think the night shift would be impressed !


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracylou- set your mobile to go off an hour early or put them forward before you go to bed.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I once turned up an hour late for work as we forgot the clocks went forward


----------

